# New here and I have a few questions about catching sharks



## Dark Halo (Sep 7, 2005)

I am new here so forgive me if the questions have been asked or seem stupid. First off Jack fish what is it, what does it look like (a picture would be nice) and can I catch them in the sea rim park area? I have read that the jack fish is a great bait but I am getting confused with jack fish and amber jack. I am wanting to catch sharks for the thrill of the fight and want to know what baits other than jack fish are good to use. I have caught very small sharks while surf fishing for bull reds but I would like to target large sharks in the sea rim area. Any tips for catching sharks would be great, I.E how to land them, how to release them and remain in one piece, best spots around the crystal beach, sea rim-macfadin area, and what basic tackel is needed. I have two blue runner reels that will hold 430yds of 20lb test but I run one with 30lb and one with 50lb. I also just bought a vintage penn pier 309. My rods are meduim action 25-40lb test 7ft rods. I would like a larger set up but what would be recomended for a fisher on a tight budgget? Thanks for any help Erik


----------



## Lou (May 22, 2004)

*Hello*

I don't have a pic of a jack (jack cravelle)sp? handy. Maybe somene else will post one.
As for bait,,,,,stingray, cownose ray, hardhead catfish, gafftop catfish, bonito, blue runners, sheephead, drum (black as long as it meets limits) spadefish,,,etc.
DON'T use a game fish!!!!
Your tackle will do a good job. For the next step,,,What size do you want to target??
Do you plan to cast or yak your baits?? 
My suggestion, get with someone that shark fishes and take a trip with them. 
Many questions can be answered in short order on the sand. Plus you can try/see different tackle in action.
What you doing tomorrow?? Will be at McFadden beach trying to find a line stretcher.


----------



## FALCO (Aug 25, 2005)

its really not that hard just get some stell leaders buy some freass shad or mullet cut htem up and cast out and hold on


----------



## FlatWater (May 24, 2005)

Easer said than done.


----------



## FlatWater (May 24, 2005)

Lou said:


> I don't have a pic of a jack (jack cravelle)sp? handy. Maybe somene else will post one.
> As for bait,,,,,stingray, cownose ray, hardhead catfish, gafftop catfish, bonito, blue runners, sheephead, drum (black as long as it meets limits) spadefish,,,etc.
> DON'T use a game fish!!!!
> Your tackle will do a good job. For the next step,,,What size do you want to target??
> ...


All are baits for shark fishing but some are better then others, and some depend upon season, location, water, etc. If your looking for a new rod/reel w/ a little more capacity but tight on $ Penn senators 4/0 & 6/0 reels will be fine just spool it with some spectra that will give you plenty of length. as for rods Shakespeare ugly stick tiger rod, its cheep flexible, durable and fun to fight fish on, plus it has plenty of power so don't worry bout it breaking. 
Here is a sight that helped me get started. 
http://groups.msn.com/TEXASSHARKFISHING

Have fun put this is a very addicting sport just a forewarning.


----------



## Stinger (Aug 13, 2005)

Did some searchin and found this pic of a Jack. Don't know how to post pics yet so this is the best i can do.

http://www.sanibelone.com/fish/crevelle_jack/crevalle_jack.jpg


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Jackfish is good bait, but I perfer others. You also will not cacth many in the Sea Rim or High Island area. Only a few times in the year are they around enough up here to count on. Rays, whitting and lagre mullet are all good baits. But anything that is legal to use for bait that you ca ncatch from the surf is good bait.

here is a pic of a jackfish


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Ditto to all that, but go get you a 4/0...........IMO, Not the old regular 4/0 but the 4/0 special. And the specials have been around along time to.
Preferably a 4/0 WIDE. There were some on sale here the other day.......but I dont remember where. They are the best for the price and last forever with moderate care.
Drags are super..........for the beach................RR


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

You might also look into a Penn 68....They are not as strong as a 4/0 or 6/0
but they are bigger than a 4/0 and not as expensive...they can take a large
shark 6'-8' if you can get one on...later you will be able to upgrade to a 6/0
if you want to....
Jackie
Mustad7731


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Penn Long Beaches 65's through 68's have been around alonggggg time.
Pretty good inexpensive reels. But you get what you pay for.
They have very slow reel to line retrieve ratio's about 3.5 to 1.
They have 3 piece spools, which I have spread on large sharks, and their drags are mediocore at best.
Bigger is not always better, but sometimes...........IMO
They are'nt much if any bigger than a 4/0 wide. regular 4/0 yes.
That 309 you have has a 3 piece spool as well and when you spread it you'll see what I mean. It will get hard to reel in , especially with a fish on. 
Mustad , I'm not knocking your post just giving him my Opinion.

Good luck and Good fishin.................RR.......


----------



## SALTY-HOOKER (Sep 14, 2005)

I have a LongBeach 68 sitting on the floor waiting on a new spool because the one that is on there was spread by a 5'3" Bull shark at high island 3 weeks ago. I love the line capacity, but the drag class is too light, no place to hook a harness (you hardcore guys can call me what you want but I bet I can fight more fish longer with a harness)
Also the metal spools are no longer available from Penn and the new spool (29-268) does not always fit the old reel correctly.
STICK WITH THE SENATORS!!! (4/0 - 6/0)


----------



## Dark Halo (Sep 7, 2005)

thanks for all the replys, so I am guessing a jack fish is an amber jack correct? If so isn't it considered a game fish?


----------



## SurfMaster (Sep 2, 2005)

no, a jack fish is not an amber jack. a jack fish is a jack crevalle. that is what was in the pics. you probably wont catch any amber jacks from the beach, although i have seen reports of 2 of them this year. jack fish are not game fish. ambers are.


----------



## fishun'cajun (Sep 10, 2005)

also, Amberjack are pretty good eating. Jack Creville taste like what I would think shoe leather tastes like, just not quite as tough.


----------



## Dark Halo (Sep 7, 2005)

ok thanks for clearing that up


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Penn 68's*

I know things ain't what they use to be but, I have a 68 with a
stainless spool...and some of my old buds have been fisnin 68's 
for 30 yr and have never had a spool spread...these guys never
used any thing but the old 50 lb mono with memory[streched badly]
I'm not saying that your spools didn't spread. but maybe you're 
using too heavy line or something...I don't know...but I've seen 
some really large sharks in the 7' range caught on the old 68's.

That is the great thing about America...we all get to have our
opinion and cast our dollar votes as we see fit...then we get to
live with our choices [positive and negative]

Jackie
Mustad7731


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

here is my amberjack--and they are good eatin


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

I had to get in on this because I have a 68 that's between 35 and 40 years old and I have never had a problem with. Yes, I've had spools spread on other reels (209s), but I still fish them. The easy way to practically eliminate a spool from being spread is to cushion the mono with either something like dacron line, or what I do is put on about a 1/8" layer of cotton gauze at the bottom of the spool, then put the mono on top of that. Since I've started padding the spool, I've not had another spool spread. As far as the 68 having an inferior drag, with the aftermarket drag systems available today, there isn't much reason for any decent quality reel to have an inferior drag. I can't speak for late model Penn reels, because every one I have is at least 20 years old, but I suspect that the ones being made today are as good, or better, than the old ones.


----------



## SALTY-HOOKER (Sep 14, 2005)

Stainless spool on a Long Beach 68???????

Mine is chromed brass, and was filled with 505yds of 40lb Suffix when it spread, badly!

Padding a 30 year old chrome spool with cotton gauze sounds scarry to me. I would think it would hold moisture, salt and sand and cause corrosion, as it is hard to rinse the center of a spool when you get home.

Never the less, the 68 is a great reel, mine is being fixed and will go back into service because I like it so much.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

As far as corrosion due to the padding, all I can tell you is that I started doing that about 20 years ago, and haven't had any problems yet. I guess the toss-up is this, would you rather have a possible corrosion problem that could be discovered when you change your line, or have the spool spread while you're fighting the fish of a lifetime?


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

I have a longbeach 68 with a bent and cracked left side plate and alot of corrosion but does seem to be good parts reel haven't looked because it has old line on it but I think the spool is good on it let me know if anyone is interested in it.


----------



## SALTY-HOOKER (Sep 14, 2005)

justindfish said:


> I have a longbeach 68 with a bent and cracked left side plate and alot of corrosion but does seem to be good parts reel haven't looked because it has old line on it but I think the spool is good on it let me know if anyone is interested in it.


Thanks to Fishbagger I have a new spool for my 68 and should be able to fish it after the storm, but thanks for the offer.


----------

